# MED TECH GH



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

Anyone heard of this i know the med tech gear is good to go but just wondering if anyone knows about the gh? my source has got some in but he also has gintropin what do ya reckon?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

another lab relabelling generic GH mate....

have you spelt gintropin correct? should that be jintropin? if so and it comes in a rectangle white box then it is fake as Jintropin is no longer exported from GenSci


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

cheers for the heads up paul. Im friends with dale and he speaks very highly of you and your knowledge so i will take it as gospel. n yeah i meant jin not gin lol i must need a drink lol. so the med tech is me best bet?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

out of the 2 i would choose Med Tech one of my mates round my way had some of the Jin and got nothing from it at all...

say hi to dale will ya mate...


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

will do mate. Thanks for the info


----------



## kash1978 (Sep 11, 2010)

hi guys, i jus got some of this med tech gh last night, jus wondering if it is genuine as my source told me its real and been re-labeled. took 2iu this morning and getting tingly fingers so hope its genuine.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> out of the 2 i would choose Med Tech one of my mates round my way had some of the Jin and got nothing from it at all...
> 
> say hi to dale will ya mate...


Paul, would you say its a fair enough comment to avoid Jin's completely?


----------



## kash1978 (Sep 11, 2010)

has any one else got any information on the Med-tech GH


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Clubber Lang said:


> Paul, would you say its a fair enough comment to avoid Jin's completely?


Yes mate that would be my advice



kash1978 said:


> has any one else got any information on the Med-tech GH


Am I correct in thinking you are using it now? If so people will rely on your feedback


----------



## kash1978 (Sep 11, 2010)

I am on my 3rd day today, using 2 iu a day and my finger ends feel numb, dont know if thats a normal thing on gh, but i will keep every posted as long as its genuine stuff.

I have been told thats they are Chinese yellow tops


----------



## kash1978 (Sep 11, 2010)

hi guys, been using this med tech hgh, my belly and the rest of my body feels ripped and hard, been only taking 2iu a day.

has any one else experienced this stuff,


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

yh i get the same thing in my fingure on GHG its carpole tunnel sydrome (CTS) but it goes away when i come off it nowt to worry about ive been useing med-tech for the last year i will put some pics up before and after but also take into account in the same year i ran a course of test 400-sus-deca-test

BEFORE










AFTER


----------

